# FTP Client mit PFC200



## Vertipper (20 März 2018)

Hallo,
ich möchte mit einem PFC200 Dateien von einem FTP Server abholen und auf SD speichern.

Die AppNote A114100 bietet ein gutes Beispiel dafür. Diese greift auf die WagoLibFtp im 32_Bit Ordner von Codesys 2.3 zurück.
Leider kann ich diese Lib nicht einbinden.

Sind diese Bibliotheken nicht mit dem PFC200 kompatibel ?
Gibt es eine andere Lib dafür ?

Danke und Gruss


----------



## Tobsucht (20 März 2018)

Hallo Vertipper,

wenn die Bibliothek kompatibel wäre, dann würde Sie im PFC200 Ordner liegen.
Generell sollte auch nur hardwarenahe Bibliotheken aus dem zur Hardware passenden Ordner verwendet werden.

Du könntest die WagoLibFTPS_01 verwenden. Das ist ein FTP Client, welcher auf vielen Steuerungen läuft.
Du brauchst die Verschlüsselung auch nicht nutzen. Auf der Wago Webseite findest Du auch Beispiele zur Verwendung.

Grüße


----------



## Vertipper (20 März 2018)

Die WagoLibFTPS_01 liegt aber auch nicht im PFC200 Ordner 
JETZT habe ich sie bei Wago auch gefunden aber auch hier steht nicht dabei, dass sie kompatibel ist - irgendwie immernoch verwirrend - finde ich.

Jedenfalls funktioniert es damit . Vielen Dank dafür !

Gruss


----------



## Sebi87 (27 August 2018)

Ich würde gerne etwas ähnliches realisieren. Allerdings in umgekehrter Richtung. Da heißt ich habe auf der SD-Karte eine Datei, die ich auf einen FTP Server schieben möchte. Kannst du mir ein Beispiel schicken wie du den FTPS_Client Baustein konfiguriert hast ?


 Edit: Im Pdf zur WagoLibFTPS_01.lib steht bei "supported Platforms" der 750-820x dabei. 


Gruß
Sebi


----------

